# My girlfriend Half Naked!! C&C please



## Misfitlimp (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know what the exif info is on this because im doing this from school but mainly im looking for c&c on the edit and the composition of the image so have at it guys. O and this is my very first post so go easy on me ok. EXIF coming soon


----------



## Big (Oct 26, 2009)

How to post pictures on TPF


----------



## Kegger (Oct 26, 2009)

Composition and exposure look good.

Only thing is that the selective coloring is killing me. It draws my eyes to the hat, which actually looks fake. The whole thing in color, or plain B&W would look great. But the mix match kills it for me.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gaerek (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a tip for selective coloring. First, decide what you want to selectively color. Next, decide what the main focus of your shot is. If they aren't the same thing, it's usually better not to selectively color. In this case, I'm guessing the baby bump is supposed to be the main focus, but unfortunately, the eye is drawn immediately to the tattoo and the hat. I think this is a great shot, but personally, I think it would look better as either all color or all BW.


----------



## silentfallen (Oct 26, 2009)

to me the selective coloring on the tat works but not on the hat.. the hat totally pulls your attention..


----------



## Gaerek (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking at this again, if you removed the selective color from the hat, but left it on the tattoo, it might really improve the shot. Your eye will be drawn to the tattoo, where the little birdie is looking right at where you want your focus to be.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont like this composition.  I find there is too much head space on top and for the lean of her head, it would look better if head was a little more to the right in the image

Selective colouring really doesnt fit the image


----------



## syphlix (Oct 26, 2009)

the lighting seems so flat to me... am i mistaken? (i'm a noob when it comes to light)


----------



## SlimPaul (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't call it half naked, and I don't think the baseball cap suits the mood here. Kegger, +1 concerning the selective coloring.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Oct 27, 2009)

The hat is not fake. Im a big time dodgers fan guys and was wearing the hat while I was shooting these images so the ol lady grabbed it and threw it on and said to keep shootin and I aint one to argue with a hormonal pregnant gf. So anyways the original plan for me was to do it all b&w but at the request of the gf i did the hat blue. The hat is brand new so the blue is in no way altered. Its just a crisp new hat. As for the tattoo, I figured why stop at the hat seeing as how the "in-law" (even though we arent married ) hates that she has tattoos I decided to leave that color in also. HA! The tatttos however are altered in PS. As for the lights or light i mean well i used a 580exll on a stand at full power with an umbrella above and to the right of the subject i believe it was at F11 or 13 at 1/100 at iso 100. Thanks for all the comments everyone.
-limp
P.s Slim when the upper half of the body is without garments I would consider that Person half naked. Sorry for the disappoinment but i figured u guys where tired of the "total newb first C&C please" threads and frankly i needed someone to come see this.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Oct 27, 2009)

O and this was shot with a white sheet hanging on a wall. I then made a solid gray background in PS and jumped her on to that and seeing as how no one commented on that i can assume i did a fairly decent job?


----------



## Funky (Oct 27, 2009)

you should have shot her with some seamless behind her, and made it look good. back grounds are a pretty massive part of a picture, the hat kinda made me lol....mostly because the contrast between it and her forehead is pretty high, so it looks like you pasted it in there.


----------



## fokker (Oct 27, 2009)

Less hat more tat.


----------

